

Rebooting a 1970s satellite with modern software and hardware - omnibrain
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/04/rebooting-a-1970s-satellite-with-modern-software-and-hardware.html

======
andyjohnson0
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818597)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7199692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7199692)

~~~
wglb
Much better links than the oriley one. Thanks.

~~~
omnibrain
It is easy to miss, but the text of the O'reilly artivle is only the
teaser/preamble for the podcast.

------
lsaferite
For anyone interested, here's the link for the site dedicated to ISEE-3

[http://spacecraftforall.com/](http://spacecraftforall.com/)

------
irascible
radar.oreilly );

